
Differentiable Drawing - tykom
https://aexm.ai/blog/differentiable-drawings
======
aserr
Interesting post and interesting project. Does anyone have a sense of how
practical it would be to have architects and building engineers working on
software development like this?

~~~
tykom
Author here!

Currently, not at all practical. But that's why we think it's important to
make education a part of the initiative. The idea is that we can make
relationships between computation and design to have architects understand
design as part of a larger family of analytical tools, and people from machine
learning/software development understand how those tools can help with
creating a physical thing that is distributed across time/space/etc.

